# AIrPort Extreme + Apple TV



## Atchoum57 (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai besoin de vos lumières. J'envisage de créer une installation pour pouvoir diffuser mes films sur Apple TV. J'hésite entre les choix suivants:

- Mac mini relié à la télé --> Plex pour lire mes contenus.  (599)

OU

- Apple TV + Airport Extreme avec DD externe connecté dessus. (268)

Mais ma question est la suivante: Est-il possible de lire un contenu (film) présent sur mon DD externe relié à la borne Airport Extreme en passant par la Apple TV (Plex), mais sans Mac ou PC d'allumé??

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## axius (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

à ma connaissance il n'est pas possible de lire un film d'un dd externe sans un mac allumé. Pour lire les films de tes dd, l'apple tv a besoin qu'itunes soit allumé et ce n'est possible qu'avec un mac (ou pc). J'attend aussi cette possibilité pour ne pas devoir allumé mon mac juste pour lire un film...

Alternatives possibles:
- Si t'as un ipad: tu peux lire le contenu du dd externe via une app comme "oplayer" et avec airplay tu diffuse à la tv
- jailbrake - mais je pense que pas encore possible avec l'apple tv 3

sinon, oui, avec le mac mini t'as un media center plus complet, mais pas au même prix non plus

bon après-midi


----------



## Francky.lb (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour  Axius 

J'ai un iPad et envisage d'acheter une ATV. Peux tu m'expliquer comment lire les films présents sur le dd externe directement grâce à l'iPad?
Je dois jailbreaker mon iPad et l'ATV?


----------



## axius (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour Francky.lb,

pas besoin de jailbreak. Avec certaines app que tu peux acheter ou télécharger dans le app store t'as la possibilité d'ouvrir les fichiers qui se trouvent dans un autre ordinateur ou dd, qui évidemment partagent le même réseau wifi.

dans mon cas, j'ai essayé oplayer hd, mais il y en a d'autres. Oplayer est payant mais il a aussi une version "lite" gratuite, c'est celle que j'ai utilisé pour tester le système et ça marche. ça vaut la peine pour voir si ça te convient. Sinon, peut-être d'autres personnes pourront te conseillé d'autres apps.

La procédure est très simple: j'ai mis un dd externe en usb sur l'airport extreme. Dans oplayer, t'as plusieurs options de serveurs de fichiers (en local, en url, réseau, etc.). tu choisis en l'option en réseau (protocole samba je crois) et lui donnes l'adresse ip de ton airport extreme (t'as cet information très facilement avec l'airport utility, quand tu cliques sur la borne en question). tu pourras alors parcourir le dd externe et ouvrir le fichier video que tu voudras. Alors, une fois ouvert dans ton ipad tu peux l'envoyer via airplay sur apple tv. 
J'espère que ça va fonctionner. n'hésite pas à poser des questions

bonne soirée


----------



## Francky.lb (4 Octobre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 

Est ce possible de brancher le dd externe à une neuf box?


----------



## Lauange (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour Franckie

Oui tu peux. J'ai un ipad et je vais lire directement mes divx sur le DD branché sur ma livebox2. Cela doit aussi fonctionner pour ta neufbox.


----------



## Francky.lb (4 Octobre 2012)

Impeccable, merci.

Je télécharge oPlayer et teste ensuite de brancher mon dd sur la box. Je vous tiens au courant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Bon, je rencontre un petit problème pour accéder à mon dd externe.

J'ai bien formater mon dd en FAT32. Je l'ai brancher à ma neufbox. J'ai autorisé le partage de serveur multimédia comme expliqué ci-dessous
http://assistance.sfr.fr/internet_b...her-un-disque-dur-ou-cle-usb-box/fc-463-70371

par contre lorsque j'entre dans oPlayer lite, je sélectionne protocole samba mais ensuite je ne sais pas où entrer l'adresse ip et je ne sais pas non plus si j'entre la bonne adresse. J'entre l'adresse d'accès à l'interface qui est inscrit sur la box. (http://192.168.1.1/) dans la case Hôte d'oPlayer.

Où est ce que je me plante?


----------



## Francky.lb (5 Octobre 2012)

C'est ok. Après plusieurs recherche j'ai enfin trouvé la solution. Ça fonctionne impeccable. 

Merci à tous


----------



## Francky.lb (7 Octobre 2012)

axius a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> à ma connaissance il n'est pas possible de lire un film d'un dd externe sans un mac allumé. Pour lire les films de tes dd, l'apple tv a besoin qu'itunes soit allumé et ce n'est possible qu'avec un mac (ou pc). J'attend aussi cette possibilité pour ne pas devoir allumé mon mac juste pour lire un film...
> 
> ...







Axius, je reviens vers toi concernant le jailbreaker de l'ATV. Si j'ai bien compris,en jailbreakant  l'ATV, il devient possible de lire directement les films présents sur le dd externe? 
Pour ma part, j'ai branché et partagé mon dd externe via ma NeufBox. 
Comment ça se passe pour la lecture des films par l'ATV?


----------



## axius (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

effectivement, sans jailbreak, impossible de lire les films directement sur AppleTV depuis un dd externe connecté à ta box. La solution de passer via ipad est la seule que je connais. Sinon, il faut faire le jailbreak. Mais si t'as question se dirige vers comment le faire, désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider, je ne l'ai jamais fait. 

bonne journée


----------



## Francky.lb (8 Octobre 2012)

D'accord merci quand même


----------



## thefutureismylife (20 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour je me permets de remonter ce topic, j'aimerai également accéder à ma bibliothèque de films (actuellement sur un Mac Mini dans iTunes) sur mon Apple TV sans passer par ce Mac Mini. Je projette d'acheter une Airport Extreme (pour ses bonnes capacités à générer un réseau wifi).
Quelle application sur Apple TV 4 pourrait récupérer des films sur le disque dur de mon Aiport Extreme. 

Voici mon matériel :
- Apple TV4
- Disque dur Western Digital

Peut-être qu'entre temps une solution existe. merci à vous


----------

